# Angeln am Weikerlsee



## Hund (15. August 2009)

Hallo Freunde

Habe mir ein zweites Wasser genommen (1 Abinden) den Weikerlsee bei
Pichling!
Kann mir irgendwer ein paar Tips geben wo im großen Weikerlsee
am ehesten mit Karpfen zu rechnen ist und ob es nur mit einer längeren
Anfütterungszeit möglich ist ein paar Schuppis zu fangen.
Habe nähmlich bei meinen bis jezt insgesamt 4 Sitzungen zu 4 Stunden
bis auf 2 Fehlbisse und 1 Barsch mit ca. 30 cm noch nichts gefangen!!!
Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tips wenn ihr was wißt!!

                                                                                          Danke 
                                                                                         Thomas


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Weikerlsee*

Servus. Am Weikerlsee fängst Karpfen am besten im ODonnel teil des Sees nur darf man dort nicht Fischen. Ansonsten fast nur Brassen und Seider. Endlose Fußmärsche damit man an die einigermaßen guten Stellen kommt. Nie wieder diese Karte.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Hund (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Weikerlsee*

Hallo Lenzibald

Haber mir das Wasser nur in meiner ersten Euphorie genommen, nächstes Jahr sicher nicht mehr!!!!
Kennst Du das Wasser von  der Eisenbahnbrücke bis zum Zizlauerrecht????


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Weikerlsee*

Servus. Meinst du die Traun von der Eisabahnbrücke abwärts ?
Kannst auch vergessen wieder elend lange Fußmärsche oder mit dem Fahrrad. Ich kauf mir 2010 wieder die Salmseen da hab ich bisher die meißten und größten Fische gefangen, eventuell noch das Steiningerwasser oder Steyreggerrecht wegen dem Begleitgerinne kann man super Fliegenfischen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Hund (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Weikerlsee*

Hallo Lenzi

Wo sind die Salmseen und wie schwer sind die zu befischen (noch Anfänger)
will hauptsächlich auf Karpfen angeln. 
Wieviel kostet die Jahreskarte und wo bekomme ich sie her.

Danke und Petrieheil

Thomas


----------



## Lenzibald (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Weikerlsee*

Servus Hund. Salmseen sind wennst von Steyregg richtung Asten fährst auf der Rechten Seite wo das Kieswerk ist weil auf einem wird noch gebaggert. Sind nicht extrem schwer zu befischen und an einigen Stellen braucht man nich so weit gehn zum Wasser. Karte kostet 205.- 4mal die Woche angeln erlaubt kein Nachtfischen und kein  Zelten. Karpfen über 65cm muß man releasen mein schwerster hatte 26kilo bis 10 oder 15kilo kannst fast jeden Tag fangen. Raubfische eher weniger sind aber auch welche vorhanden. Ich werd mir die Karte noch im Jänner holen könnte sein das sonst vergriffen sind. Weitgasser gibts auch aus ansonsten Forstverwaltung Steyregg oder der Händler in Steyregg hats auch. Werde vieleicht am Wochenende mal rüberfahren und schaun was neues gibt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------

